# Constipation and hiatal hernia - You should read this



## IndianRopeTrick (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi, I'd like to share the most recent health related event in my life so that you don't have to deal with it. I often had constipation and would strain on the toilet. Sometimes, I would feel a bit of pain under my right rib and even acidity for 15-20 minutes after a bowel movement. This would then go away. I did not think much about it.

Suddenly one day, the pain became unbearably strong. I felt pain while trying to sleep and I also had acid reflux in the morning and sometimes in the day. My sleep was often messed up, my appetite dropped and I lost a lot of weight. I often experienced shortness of breath and I still do sometimes. So, I had an endoscopy (which was expensive) and was diagnosed with a hiatal hernia.

*Lesson learned is that if you have chronic constipation, then you might be susceptible to hiatal hernia. *

In the worst moments, your stomach will hurt even when you bend your stomach a little or pull something hard.

*What is a hiatal hernia ?*

My understanding - The diaphragm is a muscle which acts like a partition between your lungs/chest and your

stomach/digestive system. There is a hole or hiatus in this diaphragm. Only your food pipe or esophagus should

pass through the hole. When your stomach protrudes into this hole, i.e herniates into it, the condition is called a

hiatal hernia.

Video:






*Early warning signs to look for - *

1 - Shortness of breath, especially while talking aloud or singing, despite have normal lungs and hemoglobin.

2 - Feeling weak in the legs at times after bm's ???

3 - Pain or feeling of tightness on under right side of ribs, especially after BM. Pain comes and goes away.

4 - Too much saliva in the mouth in the morning.

5 - Stomach feels hard or painful sometimes even during a brisk walk.

*How to prevent or mitigate - *

I tried some food which may or may not work for you.

*1 - Do NOT bend your stomach or put pressure on it, especially when its full.*

*2 - Do NOT sleep until 3-4 hours after dinner. *

*3 -* Eat 4 small meals in a day instead of 4, OR breakfast and dinner can be normal and dinner light.

*4 -* End constipation, especially if it is severe and chronic.

*5 -* Avoid foods that are likely to cause or worsen reflux - alcohol, caffeine, coffee, tea, chocolate, mint
and foods that contain high fat/oil.

For 4, I have a breakfast of whole oats, whole wheat pancakes/waffles. Lunch and dinner is mostly veggies, rice, lentils.

If your BMs are too smooth and wake you up in the morning, then add some meat to your diet to sort of undo the effect

of veggies. I also go for a regular walk or slow jog almost everyday.

*Treatment options - *

They first try PPIs like omeprazole for 3-4 months and then evaluate your condition after that.

Surgery might be required to correct the problem, but does not guarantee relief. There are different

kinds of surgery for this, please research.

*Diagnosis - *

Endoscopy is expensive and can cost $2000-$5000. Your endo will be on the higher side if you get biopsies done.

Biopsies are necessary when H pylori infection of stomach, Baretts metaplasia etc. are suspected. If you have strong
reason to believe that those biopsies are not necessary, then consult your doctor. I guess that you won't have barett's

metaplasia if you just had mild acid reflux 6-7 times in a month. If your H pylori antibody blood test was negative, then
you might not need biopsy for that.

In short, don't let an unscrupulous hospital cheat you and steal your money. Ask them about the procedure in detail.

Some of them are out there to screw people.

*Video for hiatal hernia repair -*






HTH people from getting it or getting relief from it.


----------



## jays1216 (May 26, 2014)

I was diagnosed with hiatal hernia, IBS, acid reflux, gastiritis, diverticulitis a few years ago. Recently I have had severe abdominal pains. After a BM the pain would still be there for at least 45 minutes or so and then go away. I would feel extremely drained and exhausted and just fall right to sleep. I have tried several things with these issues I am dealing with and have tried several different types of medications prescribed. I am tired of taking medications that don't work and would like to try a more holisitc method but not sure if there is one out there. Anyone out there have any suggestions? I am tired of feeling this way so often and to also having to deal with bloatedness, gas and constant heartburns.


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

This is old but more recently (past month or so) I've had alot of pressure on my chest, my dizziness got much worse and when I attempt to push for bm (which results in a small pellet or 2) I get completely out of breath, it brings in dizziness, nausea and pain but goes away when I stop putting bearing down. I am not straining, just pushing, the way you would to urinate. Does this kind of sound like hiatal hernia? No idea what these symptoms mean.


----------

